# 1 year old boy looking for a forever home



## spookygothica (Jul 17, 2021)

*BEND, OREGON* We are looking to rehome our lovely foster rat, Kimchi. he’s a very affectionate dumbo rat who has never bitten and really just wants cuddles. He is suited best for a single rat household, as he was rescued from an abusive home with too many rats. he comes with a cage, food, bedding and toys.


----------



## Mkd (Mar 24, 2021)

Rats should have at least one buddy for company.


----------



## spookygothica (Jul 17, 2021)

thanks for your reply! unfortunately due to the abuse that kimchi suffered in his original home, he is extremely aggressive with other rats but not humans. it is in the best interest of kimchi to not be housed with other rodents.


----------



## Mkd (Mar 24, 2021)

Very, very sad. Maybe a "fixed" female could turn him around. I would take him to try but I'm to far away.


----------



## Mkd (Mar 24, 2021)

He's a very handsome fellow


----------



## spookygothica (Jul 17, 2021)

Mkd said:


> Very, very sad. Maybe a "fixed" female could turn him around. I would take him to try but I'm to far away.


yeah, i’ve thought about that. definitely not a bad idea, thank you for the suggestion!


----------

